# Healthcare program in Singapore



## tanyw (May 2, 2008)

Many expat when they first arrive in Singapore, and due to time constrain they rush in and pick up Healthcare program that may not be suitable for them. If you have a existing healthcare program back home, do keep it in force until you find a suitable one in Singapore before you even want to consider to terminate the existing program. Therefore it will be beneficial to scout around even before you move to Singapore.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Does this advice come from personal experience?


----------



## tanyw (May 2, 2008)

Hi Synthia, nice of you to read my post. 

Yes, most new employer will offer medical coverage in their expat package for newly employed foreign talent, but in some cases the medical benefit are optional and is up to the individual to shop on their own. 

As I have being working with many expatriate on their healthcare program in Singapore, this is in fact my personal observation.


----------

